# Nudged By Shark At The Pass!!!!!!!



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Went wade fishing with my buddy yesterday around San Luis pass. The morning started out pretty slow, lots of wading and not much catching. I finally made it to a spot that had produced some fish in the past and on about the third cast I hook up with a solid trout. I knew that sharks were prone to this area, so I was trying to get the fish to the net as fast as possible. When the trout got about 3 feet from me here comes jaws. I immediately begin backing out of the waist deep water while at the same time free spooling the trout to let him run into deeper water. Instead the trout doubled back and ran towards me and the shark was actually porpoising to get to the trout. The trout ran to my left side and so did the shark, he got so close the shark grazed my left leg. After walking on water and trying to regain my composure back at the boat I decided to get revenge. The shark had already claimed at least 10 trout in the last two trips. We have had enough. I caught a big whiting on a norton sand eel, and rigged it up on an offshore rod that was in the bottom of the boat. After several attempts I finally hooked up and was cut off. So I rerigged with about a four foot steel leader and tried again. It took all of about 5 minutes and I was hooked up again. After a 15 minute battle I dragged the shark into shallow water climbed back in the boat, (where my great big buddy was) and we tail roped it and tied it off to the boat. After that little bit of excitment we went back to trout fishing with nothing to show for it. However it was an exciting day. So, I just want everyone to know that it is now safe to wade around the pass because the 5 foot 50 pound Blacktip trout eating, not afraid of wade fishermen shark is on my grill LOL! Here are some pics.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

great catch,

it is a bull shark, they will be thick around any pass or channel right now. Moving out of the bays into open water.


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*Need your help in West Matagorda*

Now that you have saved stringers at SLP, there are many waders at the Greens and Cottons area sending an SOS(Save Our Stringers). LOL


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I didn't know this business was going to take off so fast. There will be a small service charge. 200,000 dollars a shark plus a life insurance policy.


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

I applaud your approach to handling the "problem" and will from this point forward carry the appropriate gear to "tackle" any like situations which I may encounter. Here's to shark on the grill!!


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

CaseyS said:


> Now that you have saved stringers at SLP, there are many waders at the Greens and Cottons area sending an SOS(Save Our Stringers). LOL


LOL...

Nice catch!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Great Story...*

I would classify that as a 3 1/2 Fruit-of-the-Loom event. Congrats. CF?


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

Shark Assassin!!! Just kidding (see all the shark hoopla on the board today)....and 10-4 on the $200,000 contract..I wouldn't ruin a good pair of underwear for less, either.... but, I was curious as to where you were. Was it the big tidal mud flat area on the Galveston side?


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice catch! A bull for sure had to have been fun to catch.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

shark steak is the best!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Try a little deep fried also. Great texture. Good stuff.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I think you can get on the 5 O'clock , 6 O'clock and the 10 O'clock news on that story. Especially this week. Well, this isn't Florida but it was a Bull shark that killed that girl and probably a bull that got that boys leg in Fla.
Your lucky you didn't end up getting chumped on. Your a brave and awesome fisherman!! Oh by the way how did it taste? Bet it was good though.
That's it I'm sticking to boat fishing and the hell with getting my feet wet.
I lost a good friend of mine years back to San Luis Pass fishing.
Ok, yeah I'm Skeered.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I was at the pass Monday in a.m. Got chased off by a very large shark. Have had encounters with stringer raiding sharks over the years, but I have never encountered one that large. I decided to let the shark have it.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

*How Big?*

How big is very large, Trucha?

Welcome to the neighborhood too, man.

Drew


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

It looked like a 6 footer. I was in waist deep water and it was about 10 feet from me. I couldn't tell what species. The water was a little off color. It's coloring looked like a vey light sandy color. Almost like a lemon shark. I used to see them alot in P.I. surf waaaay back then. Those fearless days.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

That's why I stay in the boat!!! No way would I want something of that size or bigger rubbing against me. You guys who wade know how to live dangerously. Hopefully we don't see one of you on the news in the near future. 
Be Safe!!


----------



## Thresher6too (Nov 13, 2004)

*Remember when wading, that if they don't find the body, it's a drowning, not a shark attack...
*


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

*True*



Thresher6too said:


> *Remember when wading, that if they don't find the body, it's a drowning, not a shark attack...
> *


You know what happens after they drown...........


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Let us know how the bull shark tastes. I've heard they aren't as tasty as black tips and have always tossed them back. I don't mind wading with black tips but bull sharks are just more agressive/less cautious than black tips. If I knew there where a bunch of bull sharks in the water, I'd probably be out of it.. Arlon


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

I would rather be tasting them, than them tasting me!!!




"Never get out of the boat, absolutley ******* right unless you are going all the way"
Martin Sheen


----------



## TopRod (Feb 28, 2005)

Arlon they bled that shark right after catching it and iced it down. I helped clean it later and he grilled some that afternoon. It was excellent. Firm white meat with a good texture. Just sprinkled a little Tony's on it and grilled it on foil. Very little moisture in the fish. We do need a little more experience on cleaning one though. That was a pretty tough job.


----------



## TopRod (Feb 28, 2005)

OOPs. Forgot, soaked in orange juice for about 30 minutes before seasoning.


----------



## Blu (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks TopRod, one less shark I need to worry about.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

trucha said:


> It looked like a 6 footer. I was in waist deep water and it was about 10 feet from me. I couldn't tell what species. The water was a little off color. It's coloring looked like a vey light sandy color. Almost like a lemon shark. I used to see them alot in P.I. surf waaaay back then. Those fearless days.


same thing happened to me a few years back at the pass. i saw his fin sticking out of the water swimming about 20 yards in front of me....when i saw the fin go slowly under the water thats when my panties got in a knot....i slowly backed out and went a little further down the beach. he was about 6' also..


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

Can we call you "Quint"? "I'll get your shark"


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

TopRod said:


> Arlon they bled that shark right after catching it and iced it down. I helped clean it later and he grilled some that afternoon. It was excellent. Firm white meat with a good texture. Just sprinkled a little Tony's on it and grilled it on foil. Very little moisture in the fish. We do need a little more experience on cleaning one though. That was a pretty tough job.


I always cut off their tail as soon as I catch one I want to keep. Let it completely bleed out at boat side before in hits the ice. I also gut it before icing it down. You want to cool them down as quickly as possible and filling the body cavity with ice really helps. I used to steak them but finally decided I'd rather just fillet them. I always make the cuts from the inside out, makes life a lot easier and the knife will stay sharp much longer.. Sharks can be good eats if properly taken care of when they are caught. Shark flesh gets a bad reputation when someone catches one and lets it sit in the bottom of the boat/beach for 30 minutes before putting in a cooler with way too little ice and not gutting/bleeding it immediately after catching it..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Arlon you are 100% right. I should have gutted it before putting it on ice. When we cleaned it back at the house It made me gag pretty bad. It was worth it though.


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Enjoy the catch.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I caught a 7' bull shark about a month ago and I like the way it tastes, I baked it. I'm going to try grilling some for the fourth of july. We gutted the shark as soon as it hit the deck. I do enjoy black tip better though.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for reporting Reel Tight. 

Fishinguy...Thats' a great catch. Bet you got plenty of steaks out of that one. Guttin it as soon as it hits sand/deck is the only way. Kills it right away so they don't urinate thru their skin as they are slowly bleeding out. Less smell, better taste.

Kelly


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

Well good thing u didn't waste it. Nice bull.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

ElTiburon said:


> Well good thing u didn't waste it. Nice bull.


LOL


----------



## Dredger (Jun 16, 2005)

Happened to us last Sat at the pass. Shark took a trout off my buddy's stringer. Glad you caught it but it's probably not the only one.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Arlon said:


> I always cut off their tail as soon as I catch one I want to keep. Let it completely bleed out at boat side before in hits the ice. I also gut it before icing it down. You want to cool them down as quickly as possible and filling the body cavity with ice really helps. I used to steak them but finally decided I'd rather just fillet them. I always make the cuts from the inside out, makes life a lot easier and the knife will stay sharp much longer.. Sharks can be good eats if properly taken care of when they are caught. Shark flesh gets a bad reputation when someone catches one and lets it sit in the bottom of the boat/beach for 30 minutes before putting in a cooler with way too little ice and not gutting/bleeding it immediately after catching it..


Thanks for the info!! I'll have to give the next decent shark a try.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Are you sure that it didn't look like a 10 footer and was about 6 feet from you?


trucha said:


> It looked like a 6 footer. I was in waist deep water and it was about 10 feet from me. I couldn't tell what species. The water was a little off color. It's coloring looked like a vey light sandy color. Almost like a lemon shark. I used to see them alot in P.I. surf waaaay back then. Those fearless days.


----------

